# MAC 236 brush?



## ellienellie (Jul 22, 2008)

I can't find any info on this brush as it seems to be discontinued.

Can someone please tell me what this brush is/was used for is it worth buying?

Thanks y'all


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jul 22, 2008)

I saw this at a CCO a few weeks ago. It's a smaller sized eye shader brush, but larger than the 231.  The one I saw had older style lettering on it.  I didn't buy it because I have a good amount of eye brushes already and didn't feel a need for it.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 26, 2008)

It does!
Thanks hun


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 29, 2008)

Since it is a smaller brush, I use it when I need more precise application of shadow: i.e. tear duct area or small splashes of colour. 

It is also great for applying concealer or softly smudging out liner or shadow on the bottom lash.


----------

